# How Much HP do you lose with a/c?



## xXB12RacerXx (Mar 6, 2003)

last question for the night :S how much hp do you lose with that extra A/C belt?


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2003)

Well, with the A/C on... it depends on the ambient temperature. This ambient directly corelates to the force required to turn the compressor. On a hot day... 90+ degreesF... it could take 25 horsepower to drive the compressor.


----------



## xXB12RacerXx (Mar 6, 2003)

well i am saying without the compressor on, w/o that extra belt, how much hp could be gained. and no im not looking for a godly figure im expecting 2 or 3 at most!


----------



## Trefrog (Feb 8, 2003)

Turn off the A/C is like a NOS boost! Cheap thrills.


----------



## xXB12RacerXx (Mar 6, 2003)

...so if the compressor was taken off the engine id gain about how many hp?


----------



## rice rocket (soon) (Oct 28, 2002)

i compleatle stripped it off, didn't notice too much hp gains, but my gas milage is a ton better, i took out the comdeser as well, it runs colder now


----------



## 98 nizmo200sx se (Apr 10, 2003)

what pulley do you have


----------



## fastpakr (Sep 18, 2002)

There is very little drag from the a/c when the clutch isn't engaged, certainly not enough to notice or to decrease fuel efficiency any significant amount. There is a loss with the clutch engaged, but NOWHERE near 25hp.


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2003)

I would estimate the power gain from removing the A/C belt (with compressor off) to be around 1/8HP. Don't bother...


----------



## BeEleven (Jan 22, 2003)

Trefrog said:


> *Turn off the A/C is like a NOS boost! Cheap thrills. *


Hell ya...you know how many times I've spun the tires just by switching off the A/C?? I hear that's the new gimick in 2F2F...

"My car topped out at 75 this morning,Harry...I need air conditioning...two of the big ones...and Harry...I need it by tonight."


----------



## polishhotdawg (May 24, 2002)

i am thinking about totally romoving my a/c after this summer. even if gains are minimal wouldnt it be a pretty decent weight reduction??


----------



## rice rocket (soon) (Oct 28, 2002)

thats one reason i did it it weighs like maybe 80lbs


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2003)

Was on a steep hill the other day with a/c on. Switched it off, and the car literally 'leeps' forward, like its on boost.... 

Other than that, on a straight stretch of the road, not much improvement whether or not the a/c clutch is engaged or not.


----------



## glide (Apr 29, 2003)

Take it out if you want to save weight, don't think of it as a means to free up any power, you'll be sorely disappointed.


----------



## xXB12RacerXx (Mar 6, 2003)

thats what i fugured, and my questions have been answeared with authority! 

this ones getting saved for the archives! thanks brothers!


----------



## polishhotdawg (May 24, 2002)

removing the air conditioning doesnt affect anything having to do with the heating or defroster right? okay also i dont have a clue how to remove my air conditioning. is it something that i could do myself in my garage? rice rocket or anyone else can you help me out here? i have an 89 sentra


----------



## fastpakr (Sep 18, 2002)

The a/c is extremely useful for defrosting.


----------



## Crazy-Mart (Jul 14, 2002)

just take the belt off...that should do most of it...


----------



## 7RIPP3R (Sep 27, 2002)

Would NE1 know if B12 and Pulsar Compressors are interchangable? Can i put an 88 pulsar compressor into an 87 sentra?


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

7RIPP3R said:


> *Would NE1 know if B12 and Pulsar Compressors are interchangable? Can i put an 88 pulsar compressor into an 87 sentra? *


 ***** What's up 7RIPP3R? I don't know for sure, but if it's an E16i Pulsar I bet they are the same.


----------



## 7RIPP3R (Sep 27, 2002)

> ***** What's up 7RIPP3R?


Hey blownb310! got the B11 cluster on and it works! not too pretty but i have not had the time to work on it since i've been busy. I will post some picks and give props to the ones soon. I had gotten the a/c condenser and evaporator from ebay for $30 together. a tested compressor w/clutch is being sold online for $18 and another for $25. all i need now are the hoses and accumulator from the jyds. got the evaporator installed and capped to make sure that nothing goes in. once i get the other parts i'll start the full install. i hate sweatin my pants off.  got the kit installed too, but i'm working on the dents so that i can get it repainted. will post pics as soon as i can.


Thanks for the info on the compatability. I might just go with the $25 on since it's for an 87 sentra.


----------



## germex (Jan 15, 2003)

polishhotdawg said:


> *removing the air conditioning doesnt affect anything having to do with the heating or defroster right? okay also i dont have a clue how to remove my air conditioning. is it something that i could do myself in my garage? rice rocket or anyone else can you help me out here? i have an 89 sentra *


I believe that the defrost fan uses the A/C compressor to take the humidity out of the air. Just without the cooling.


----------



## fastpakr (Sep 18, 2002)

Like germex, I don't know whether it's automatic or not in this context, but the a/c compressor _should_ be used to dry the air - it makes a huge difference in how effectively the windshield can be defogged.


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

fastpakr said:


> *Like germex, I don't know whether it's automatic or not in this context, but the a/c compressor should be used to dry the air - it makes a huge difference in how effectively the windshield can be defogged. *


 ***** FWIW, on a B12 Sentra the A/C compressor is _not_ automatically turned on when in the defrost position. You have to engage the A/C yourself if you want it. On more expensive Nissan models, like the Stanza, Maxima, Altima, etc. the compressor _is_ automatically engaged with defrost mode. You get what you pay for!


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

7RIPP3R said:


> *Hey blownb310! got the B11 cluster on and it works! not too pretty but i have not had the time to work on it since i've been busy. I will post some picks and give props to the ones soon. I had gotten the a/c condenser and evaporator from ebay for $30 together. a tested compressor w/clutch is being sold online for $18 and another for $25. all i need now are the hoses and accumulator from the jyds. got the evaporator installed and capped to make sure that nothing goes in. once i get the other parts i'll start the full install. i hate sweatin my pants off.  got the kit installed too, but i'm working on the dents so that i can get it repainted. will post pics as soon as i can.
> 
> 
> Thanks for the info on the compatability. I might just go with the $25 on since it's for an 87 sentra. *


 ***** Wow, great job 7RIPP3R! You got that B11 tach cluster to work in a B12. :thumbup: One of a kind for sure. Now your putting A/C piece by piece, into a 15 year old car? Gotta hand it to you. You're not afraid to tackle anything are you? Glad to hear you got the body kit on too? Can't wait to see it when it's all painted.


----------



## soon2be (Jun 16, 2003)

What is the stock hp of a e16s motor from the factory?


----------



## fastpakr (Sep 18, 2002)

69


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

you should do some runs at a track and record the results with the a/c on vs off the results would be interesting. Hey why not try also with the Heater on vs. off iam always hearing stuff about that too.


----------



## Webfoot (Apr 24, 2003)

Keep us posted on the AC install as I may want to put one in as well depending on the PITA factor. THe real Pain In The Ass may be getting it connected to the console. hmmmmm note to self: check ac systems at jy.


----------



## fastpakr (Sep 18, 2002)

Having the heater on/off shouldn't make any difference whatsoever.


----------

